# Oberon Christmas, need your Opinions



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Oberon needs your help in choosing a color for the DaVinci that will be out at the Holidays!

Also They want to know if you want it in a K1, K2 or a DX cover.

Please answer both parts of the poll.. thanks again for all your help.. Two colors will be chosen and we will have the poll active until Oct 18

You can vote on two colors and two sizes each.. THANKS!!!

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1001


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia--looks good!  One minor correction, the poll itself should read October 16th.  

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah I saw that.. LOL.. it asked me how many days and I must have counted wrong.. okay I will leave it iup until the 18th.. LOL


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, is there a reason that there aren't more options in the chocolate color?  I think that a K2 cover in that color would be beautiful!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

M&M it is a great question and I didn't have an answer so I called Don (the guy that puts all these creations together) he told me that Chocolate is being phased out only because they had so much of it for so long and didn't want to order another load of chocolate leather since it seems it has become less popular.

HOWEVER if you want I will add in your request or anyone else's for chocolate. He told me if they do get enough requests they will reconsider discontinuing the color.. I agree I think it would be very pretty in that shade.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Of course, you would post this news *after* I just ordered my second Oberon! Ha ha!

I voted for "manly" colors. I may buy one for my step-father for Christmas


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> M&M it is a great question and I didn't have an answer so I called Don (the guy that puts all these creations together) he told me that Chocolate is being phased out only because they had so much of it for so long and didn't want to order another load of chocolate leather since it seems it has become less popular.
> 
> HOWEVER if you want I will add in your request or anyone else's for chocolate. He told me if they do get enough requests they will reconsider discontinuing the color.. I agree I think it would be very pretty in that shade.


I would have voted for chocolate instead of saddle if it had been one of the options if you want to add my request also!


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

I would vote for chocolate too!  I would like to see Avenue of Trees offered in chocolate as well.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I will pass on two chocolates as well ..again they are not sure if they are even going to bring back the color but I will make a note of it 

As far as the colors, they can't use light colors (like taupe) with the Davinci because the design tends to burn the lighter leathers.. which is why the colors are deeper on this design


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

got it. but those of you requesting chocoloate please vote for your second choice in the poll.. I will make note of all the chocolate requests but would love for you to pick another as well   thanks!


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Patrizia, do you know whether or not they plan on using the same button?  The current one really adds to the cover.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

<whimper> Ya'll keep doing this to me. I wanted the DaVinci in Black but already had my K2 cover and now that I have my DX cover it's maybe coming out for that too!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Y'all come up with a K2 da Vinci in black or saddle, and I so know what my husband is getting for Christmas!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

That's a lovely design.  I think it would be wonderful in wine, and it looks like a lot of you agree with me


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I think I'm in the minority here.  At this point I don't see purchasing a second Oberon cover for my K2.  

But I really like the DaVinci pattern & have been planning on treating myself to the large journal version later this month. I was so excited to see that they are now offering it in Sky Blue.

I think the keyhole button is the perfect touch for the journal.  Just not sure I will like the leather thong versus the elastic bungee of the Kindle cover.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thought I'd pipe in, even though I didn't vote because I don't think I'd buy a DaVinci.  I have three Oberon covers for two kindles, but if I buy another some time it will probably be a Hokusai Wave or Tree of Life, or the Hummingbird if they ever offer it for kindle again.


----------



## Farscape (Sep 3, 2009)

Add me to the list of those who would have voted for chocolate if it was up there.  And please ask them to keep the keyhole button; that's one of the things I like best about the DaVinci design.


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

I would also like to see ANY design in chocolate leather!  I got my ToL in saddle, I love the "natural" leather colors!
But, I can't buy another one.  Really.  I can't.  (will just keep saying that)


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

any idea how long it will be before we know the decision on colors?  I only ask because I am very close to being ready to order my first oberon and depending on the colors chosen I may just wait for this.  I have absolutely loved this design since I saw it and I'm wishing and hoping for the sky blue


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Count me in on a chocolate request!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

hi all.. thanks for the responses.. we should know the results soon. I will give them to becca next week.. as far as the hummingbird right now its not possible.. I do agree the keyhole is gorgeous and will pass that along but not sure if that is the route they are going to go.. but know as soon as I know .. YOU will know..


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thx Patrizia


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

my pleasure


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This design is stunning.... and I think wine would be awesome..... also have to agree with the chocolate lovers!!  Thanks, as always, Patrizia!!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I picked my sizes and one other color, but I vote for Chocolate too. It would be beautiful!
kjn


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I talked to Becca yesterday and made her aware of the need for Chocolate .. no decision has been made as of yet but as you can see Wine is the front runner on this cover .. I will keep you all posted!!! Thanks again for helping them to build a product  YOU want


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Such a nice manly cover.  Since some of our males have commented in the past about the lack of male covers, I think the black and wine, and chocolate, would be good choices.
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I did order the DaVinci in Saddle (still think it would be great in chocolate) for DH for X-mas.  It arrived today and is totally gorgeous (of course I had to open it to make sure everything was okay).  It is even softer than my Forest cover. The keyhole button closure is perfect, and matched with the Burlwood Decalgirl skin DD is giving him, I think he will be very pleased with the "masculine" look of everything.  I wish I had a way to take pictures and show you all what it looks like.  I love Oberon!


----------

